# Warning about propranolol!!!!



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

NOONE, not my doctor or the pharmacy warned me about this. I took 10 mg propranolol this morning, hung out with friends then we decided to go tanning. Now, i usually go tanning everyday but took a two week break. After about 15 minutes in the bed my butt cheeks and shoulder blades started BURNING! I jumped out and saw that any part of me that touched the bed was bright red and swollen, itchy and painful (i would compare it to taking niacin on an empty stomach), i nearly panicked. It did go away after about an hour and now its normal albeit a teensy bit more brown than the rest of my body. I had taken propranolol before tanning a couple weeks ago but i'm assuming because i wasn't AS tanned today my skin was more sensitive. ANYWAY, just be extra careful with sunblock and whatnot when going outside and don't go to the tanning salon after taking it....


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

lol i never tan im indoors 24/7 :boogie


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

49erJT said:


> Is that considered phototoxicity?


turns out yes, strangely enough i found out via a magazine i read a little later on then came home and researched it a bit.


----------



## 49erJT (Oct 18, 2010)

..


----------



## lionheart (Jun 16, 2010)

''now i usually go tanning everyday'' 

whats wrong with you


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

lionheart said:


> ''now i usually go tanning everyday''
> 
> whats wrong with you


i like tanning, there's nothing wrong.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

oh yes btw, i don't think i made this clear....the "burn" only lasted about an hour, it was just a really weird reaction akin to taking niacin.


----------



## A Sense of Purpose (May 8, 2011)

i'd just like to point out or even ask that, you are aware of the negative health consequences of 'tanning'?


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

A Sense of Purpose said:


> i'd just like to point out or even ask that, you are aware of the negative health consequences of 'tanning'?


fully aware and don't care.:blank


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I know Zyprexa also carries this risk and I assume other atypical antipsychotics could as well.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

There are actually several medications that can cause sensitivity to the sun/tanning beds. Unfortunately, they are not readily told. If you really read into all the side effects, you will find a lot of anti-depressants/anti-psychotics carry a warning about increased sensitivity to the sun. Unfortunately, when we see the doctor we are usually only told about the common side effects like nausea, insomnia, restlessness, etc.


----------



## DWSal (Mar 4, 2013)

I just googled propranolol and tanning as i was wondering if there was an effevt. I foybd this post so i guess some people do experience one.

The doctors tell you about sleep problems etc which is because propranolol can drop melatonin. It then follows that melanin levels might be affected because melatonin is a precursor. So you see it makes sense that you got more burned than usual.

Not really an issue for me anyway, where i live is very overcast but i always seem to have a tan anyway. Happy skin cancer!


----------



## Jawi96 (May 15, 2012)

That's why I love being from the south Pacific. I'm gaddamn adorable.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

A lot of medicines cause photosensitivity. I just took an antibiotic that did it. The doctor/pharmacist can't remember to warn you about everything. They usually include a pamphlet or sheet of paper with your prescription that explains all the possible side effects.

Hey, is Puffins still around? I miss her.


----------



## Spungo (Jul 30, 2012)

Jawi96 said:


> That's why I love being from the south Pacific. I'm gaddamn adorable.


Do you have a big gut?



> fully aware and don't care.


You don't care if you die at a relatively young age? I think that means your antidepressants are not working.


----------

